# Dialysis, Transplant and beyond



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Some of you may be aware that for the last several years i have been diagnosed with Primary FSGS kidney disease, last year i took a turn for the worse and was accepted onto the kidney transplant list, unfortunately my bad luck continued and this January i was admitted as a dialysis patient.

my diagnosis was due to a blood disorder that has no connection to the drugs i have used over my BB career (i can hear you sigh and say off course not, but this has been confirmed by all the Consultants i have seen)

So i decided to write a Blog on my website concerning the journey i am in now you can read the first and second part of my blog here.....

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/dialysis-transplant-and-beyond/

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/dialysis-transplant-beyond/

let me know if you have any questions.....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Paul, I had no idea that you had this.

Keep strong, be positive & may you get well soon.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

latblaster said:


> Paul, I had no idea that you had this.
> 
> Keep strong, be positive & may you get well soon.


 thanks buddy, its been a mental challenge to get my head round dialysis, i am trying to do things as normal as i can whilst i can as when the transplant happens i won't be able to train, work or do things with the family for a while which i am sure will effect me


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I remember you'd mentioned this in the prep series

best of luck with it mate and i hope you're not waiting too long for a donor


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Good luck to you mate. Fortunate enough to have found a donor in your sister.

Was it a weight off your shoulders when you were eventually told it had naught to do with ped usage.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

swole troll said:


> I remember you'd mentioned this in the prep series
> 
> best of luck with it mate and i hope you're not waiting too long for a donor


 Thanks buddy, my younger sister is a match she is currently going through the process for transplant we are hoping the transplant will happen in June/July



Test-e said:


> Good luck to you mate. Fortunate enough to have found a donor in your sister.
> 
> Was it a weight off your shoulders when you were eventually told it had naught to do with ped usage.


 it was because i was adamant it was but then my understanding of Kidneys back then was poor and i made a lot of assumptions, as you can imagine i have researched it all so much now.

steroids can have an effect on the kidneys (not the disease i have) by increasing your BP, consistently high BP will damage kidneys over time


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Best of luck Pscarb with your surgery and recovery.

I'm sure you will join me in encouraging all ukm members to register as blood donors and donate regularly. This is a good way of doing something immediately to help others and whilst I was donating one time I registered on the organ transplant register. We all hope that nothing will happen to us but sadly, something will to a small number who might have been happy to make their organs available if they had ever got round to registering and telling their loved ones their wishes should the unfortunate happen.

Ultimately it's only a numbers game. A few hundred thousand extra registrations would make a massive difference to the lives of those who find themselves in the same position as Pscarb right now.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Hope it all goes as well as possible


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi @Pscarb sorry to hear this 

Seeing as It is a blood disorder, will you be required to attend haemodialysis instead of peritoneal dialysis?

It must be tough making such adjustments.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

So sorry to hear this, dude. Best of luck with the whole process and journey.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Hi @Pscarb sorry to hear this
> 
> Seeing as It is a blood disorder, will you be required to attend haemodialysis instead of peritoneal dialysis?
> 
> It must be tough making such adjustments.


 i have been in Haemodialysis since mid January buddy, 4hrs 3 x week



arbffgadm100 said:


> So sorry to hear this, dude. Best of luck with the whole process and journey.


 thank you mate

The reason for the blog is to help me vent a little plus hopefully to shed light on CKD and the fact although blood levels might show CKD the fact that the majority of the people i socialise with have a more than average muscle base the blood levels although showing CKD might not actually mean you have CKD......

i am trying to keep things as normal as possible through this period knowing that when i transplant everything stops for a while......its hard because after 30yrs in the gym its hard to take it easy....


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> i have been in Haemodialysis since mid January buddy, 4hrs 3 x week


 I know someone whos son is on Haemodialysis and it takes up so much time for them all as a family.

The time off after the translplant could be tough, but I imagine that the lifestyle is so heavily ingrained in your mind you wont skip a beat man.

Im really sorry to hear you are having these problems - ill keep up with your blog mate as you always provide a great read with any articles/posts you make in my IME - i've learned a lot from what you have had to say particularly in regards to peptides.

Best of luck!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I know someone whos son is on Haemodialysis and it takes up so much time for them all as a family.
> 
> The time off after the translplant could be tough, but I imagine that the lifestyle is so heavily ingrained in your mind you wont skip a beat man.
> 
> ...


 thanks mate, sounds cheesy but i do like to know the ramblings i make be it on the forums, my blog or social media help others......

it will be tough i know that but all the people i have spoken to who have trained and gone through the same thing have said a year on they have fully recovered, and its only after the transplant you realise how ill you was.....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Best of luck with it mate. Keeping a good mental game is always going to help. Hope the donor comes soon.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quackerz said:


> Best of luck with it mate. Keeping a good mental game is always going to help. Hope the donor comes soon.


 thanks buddy


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> thanks mate, sounds cheesy but i do like to know the ramblings i make be it on the forums, my blog or social media help others......
> 
> it will be tough i know that but all the people i have spoken to who have trained and gone through the same thing have said a year on they have fully recovered, and its only after the transplant you realise how ill you was.....


 They really do 

Exactly man , youll be back on top ,feeling better than ever really soon.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best paul


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear this. Best of luck with everything.

Good health is something it's so easy to take for granted.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

hope everything works out for you buddy, will be following you on your blog.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MRSTRONG said:


> all the best paul


 Thanks buddy



Ultrasonic said:


> Sorry to hear this. Best of luck with everything.
> 
> Good health is something it's so easy to take for granted.


 it certainly is mate, i am lucky i still have a small amount of function left so i don't have to restrict fluids even a simple thing like taking a shower is harder because of the chest line i have



ILLBehaviour said:


> hope everything works out for you buddy, will be following you on your blog.


 Thanks mate


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

As the father of two small girls - 5 and 3 - and having just been through some health sh1t myself (cancer), I have only empathy mate. Good health is something we tend to take for granted till something puts a spoke in the wheel.

Wishing all the best mate for a speedy recovery.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

UK2USA said:


> As the father of two small girls - 5 and 3 - and having just been through some health sh1t myself (cancer), I have only empathy mate. Good health is something we tend to take for granted till something puts a spoke in the wheel.
> 
> Wishing all the best mate for a speedy recovery.


 thank you buddy, hope your health is better now mate


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow, sorry to hear this but all the best mate. Although mine was liver, I too was a live organ donor a year and a bit ago, so if you or your sister have any particular questions I'd be more than happy to share my experiences.

as stated above everyone reading this should get themselves on the organ donation list. Many are not so lucky to have a family member willing or able to donate and will die waiting for an organ in the same positions as pscarb, so please register!

Edit: it takes two minutes of your time by following this link - https://www.organdonation.nhs.uk/register-to-donate/register-your-details/


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

sorry to hear this. i really hope the transplant goes well for both you and your sister. Its very good that you have someone willing to do this for you, you must feel proud of her, im sure you would of done the same for her.


----------



## longch (Oct 27, 2014)

My thoughts go out to you mate. My partners Mum has been on dialysis for about 5 years now, due to radiotherapy damaging her kidneys. I know first hand how it makes her feel coming off of it, and the fact you are still training shows your made of some fu**ing strong material buddy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

longch said:


> My thoughts go out to you mate. My partners Mum has been on dialysis for about 5 years now, due to radiotherapy damaging her kidneys. I know first hand how it makes her feel coming off of it, and the fact you are still training shows your made of some fu**ing strong material buddy.


 thanks mate, i have bad days luckily these are not as many as the good days for now


----------



## Madge105 (Feb 12, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> Some of you may be aware that for the last several years i have been diagnosed with Primary FSGS kidney disease, last year i took a turn for the worse and was accepted onto the kidney transplant list, unfortunately my bad luck continued and this January i was admitted as a dialysis patient.
> 
> my diagnosis was due to a blood disorder that has no connection to the drugs i have used over my BB career (i can hear you sigh and say off course not, but this has been confirmed by all the Consultants i have seen)
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear your news mate, can't imagine how you get through something like that. Sure every member of the forums is supporting you through this


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Madge105 said:


> Sorry to hear your news mate, can't imagine how you get through something like that. Sure every member of the forums is supporting you through this


 thanks buddy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

New blog post is up now

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/dialysis-transplant-beyond-part-3/


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Not really sure what can be said here that's not already been said.

All the best to you and your family Paul.

Myself approaching 45, this has also given me a massive shove into reassessing my life and lifestyle...possibly even growing up at last.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sparkey said:


> Not really sure what can be said here that's not already been said.
> 
> All the best to you and your family Paul.
> 
> Myself approaching 45, this has also given me a massive shove into reassessing my life and lifestyle...possibly even growing up at last.


 cheers buddy, the silver lining of all of this is that i had a huge amount of tests on my heart in November/December last year in preperation for transplant and my heart is very healthy and strong something i have worried about for years.....

my attitude to everything has changed, i will still train and still use a TRT dose moving forward but gone are the days of taking my body to the extremes to gain a miniscule amount of muscle


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> New blog post is up now
> 
> http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/dialysis-transplant-beyond-part-3/


 What weight are you maintaining on that amount of kcals mate? Or are you losing it at the moment? Just curious as you're looking pretty big in the video considering your food intake.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quackerz said:


> What weight are you maintaining on that amount of kcals mate? Or are you losing it at the moment? Just curious as you're looking pretty big in the video considering your food intake.


 I am between 95 and 96kg buddy (today i was 96.4kg) last Saturday I was down to 94.5kg......

I have never needed to eat many calories to maintain my weight at this weight, I was 101kg when I went into dialysis I lowered my cals down as I knew my output would not be as much.....

I could eat more as my condition is good but to be fair its all I need at the moment


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> What weight are you maintaining on that amount of kcals mate? Or are you losing it at the moment? Just curious as you're looking pretty big in the video considering your food intake.


 This is what I was thinking. I was eating those cals to maintain a measly 86KG (at my leanest)

@Pscarb great to see you keeping it up, glad that you have such a strong support network around you; A great read as always.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll keep you in my prayers mate, stay strong.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Latest Blog update

when-the-realisation-hits-that-you-need-help-dialysis-transplant-beyond-part-4


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Paul, best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## ImmenselyASD (Sep 10, 2017)

I always lurked these forums and really appreciated your manner of helping other people on here, and I hope things work out for you. I nearly died from different complications and I feel for you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this thread got left behind when i was taken ill with Sepsis so an update is long overdue.

after beating Sepsis and spending 8 weeks in hospital i got chronic heart failure which is what i have been battling for the last few months, i went through a procedure which landed me in ICU for a short time that has helped with the issue and my heart is no longer in danger.

i have improved so much that they have given me a date for my transplant of the 23rd of Feb 2018 so my goal now is to work towards that date and get the transplant so i can finally recover from this 10months of hell...


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great news Paul good luck with everything and here's to a great 2018 :thumb


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Great news!

You certainly have been put through the wringer bud over the last year.

Happy Christmas to you and your family and a healthy/happy new year to come.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good news at last, i have been given a transplant date of the 23rd of Feb 2018


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> good news at last, i have been given a transplant date of the 23rd of Feb 2018


 Nice one, must seem like a bit of light at the end of a fu**ing long tunnel.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Nice one, must seem like a bit of light at the end of a fu**ing long tunnel.


 yes mate i must admit these last 7months have been a real battle


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate i must admit these last 7months have been a real battle


 Can only imagine Paul, roll on February. Hope the transplant goes well and you can get on the road to recovery.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Great news, hope it all goes really well for you fella.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Thoughts are with you Paul.

Traps


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Good luck with the transplant! I hope it all goes well and you can get back to doing what you love!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this was the article that was in the Mirror newspaper last year they have rewritten it as the original had loads of mistakes, i found it today as i was surfing it is a good read and shows just haw bad Sepsis can be

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/bodybuilder-stuns-doctors-huge-muscles-11031623


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck with your op on 23rd. Wishing you well.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Only just seeing this, I wish you well Paul!


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

All the best bud


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> this was the article that was in the Mirror newspaper last year they have rewritten it as the original had loads of mistakes, i found it today as i was surfing it is a good read and shows just haw bad Sepsis can be
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/bodybuilder-stuns-doctors-huge-muscles-11031623


 Only just seen this thread and the blog mate, read it all and you've had a real battle and fight. Sending you and the family great hope for full recovery, definitely puts things into perspective


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

have just seen this hope all is ok , know a fair bit about this subject as my wife got renal failure over 20 years ago and had peritoneal dialysis , then 2 transplants since, high blood pressure cause the failure

steve


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just read your sepsis story. Wow is the first thing that came to mind. I suppose all those years of looking after yourself training and diet it probably saved your life like you said. Amazing story. Glad your here to share it with us all.

How you feeling these days?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

My brother has FSGS kidney disease. It’s the one of the main reasons I don’t take steroids and my main worry with being an alcoholic. Hope all is well for you


----------

